# Anyone driving from Salida, CO to SLC, UT?



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Is anyone driving from Salida, CO to Park City, Salt Lake City, or Sandy, UT between now and Jan. 10th?

If so, is anyone willing to drive a kayak out with them?

We are willing to pay $50 for gas, or buy you beer, or any other acceptable compensation.

If anyone can do this, please email me at

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

